# Anyone have any pictures of ich/velvet? Pretty sure my LFS's Betta's are all sick...



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I went into my LFS yesterday, and looking at the betta's, they all seemed to have gold or white flecks all over their bodies. I'm sure it wasn't just their colouration either, since even the plain blue VT betta's had it. I'd like to see some good pictures of betta's with ich or velvet just to make sure, so I can let the LFS know before they sell everyone sick fish :/
Thanks!


----------



## littlebluebetta (Jun 22, 2010)

here are some pictures: 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VkRP-IvOkes/Sp6k7embOnI/AAAAAAAAAt8/MY_lHuSJsKs/s400/Shelbi_Speck.jpg


http://0.tqn.com/w/experts/Freshwater-Aquarium-3216/2009/01/fish-white-spot.jpg


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

